# Blue the blue throat and Russ the sun conure cuddling under the blanket



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Mean mommy lifting the blanket and bugging the babies


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

awwww i love birdie cuddle time


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Its the very best time  <3


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

only thing better is bed time fluff and yawns. i turn on the light to 5 fluffy power puffs


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is adorable! Do they sleep like that regularly?*


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

That's so cute I love that as well! And there little nighttime noises, you feel slightly bad for the confusion you cause haha. 

Yes  they love cuddling under the blankets  cuddling with their mama


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Cuties <3 I love cuddling with them under the covers like this


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

Your birds are *so* cute!

I'm always so afraid I might hurt any of my birds if they crawl into bed with me! Even though my first budgie lived in my bedroom for six or sevel years and there was no way he could be kept out of my bed and nothing ever happened. Wellington almost gave me a heart attack when I woke up and saw him cuddled into my cuddliest blanket next to me last week.


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Awwwe! That is so cute!! Cuddle time


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's so incredibly sweet, they sure know how to get cosy!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

I make sure to only nap with them  they have a place by my headboard that I put them when I'm about to fall asleep  I know they are such cuties!


----------

